# [SOLVED] Pigeon PP Backdoor Trojan?



## coljon (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello good people :wave:, hope someone can help, I'm having trouble with Pigeon PP, apparently its backdoor spyware. My AOL spyware keeps detecting it and blocking it, when I delete it AOL spyware detects it again. This spyware must be on my Hdd somewhere:4-dontkno It doesnt give me the file path so I can delete it:4-thatsba Anyone managed to get rid of it or had the same problem. I have AVG antispyware, avg antivirus, stinger, noadware, adaware 2007, noadware, all not detecting it, only aol detects it???
Thanks in advance
Coljon


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Pigeon PP Backdoor Trojan?*

Please follow the instructions *here* and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## coljon (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Pigeon PP Backdoor Trojan?*

Sorted! CA Pest Patrol!!!!


----------



## whom (Jul 5, 2007)

How was this solved? In my case, AOL spyware can detect it even though I have disconnected the cable.



coljon said:


> Hello good people :wave:, hope someone can help, I'm having trouble with Pigeon PP, apparently its backdoor spyware. My AOL spyware keeps detecting it and blocking it, when I delete it AOL spyware detects it again. This spyware must be on my Hdd somewhere:4-dontkno It doesnt give me the file path so I can delete it:4-thatsba Anyone managed to get rid of it or had the same problem. I have AVG antispyware, avg antivirus, stinger, noadware, adaware 2007, noadware, all not detecting it, only aol detects it???
> Thanks in advance
> Coljon


----------



## coljon (Jun 15, 2005)

This Helped Me http://www.pestpatrol.com/


----------

